# PR bulb ratings



## broadgage (Apr 19, 2010)

Does anyone have a link to a complete list of the ratings in volts and amps of PR flashlight bulbs, preferably including older or obsolete types.

A CPF search only revealed numerous threads about PR bulbs, but no complete list of ratings.

Like other members, I know some of the common ones, but certainly not all.


----------



## Howecollc (Apr 20, 2010)

http://www.servicelighting.com/PR-HPR-KPR-Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulbs


----------



## broadgage (Apr 21, 2010)

Howecollc said:


> http://www.servicelighting.com/PR-HPR-KPR-Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulbs


 
Thanks for the link, though I am now confused.

Here in the UK most flashlight bulbs are simply marked as to voltage and current, or sometimes the number and size of cells that they are intended to be used from, for example 4.8 volt, 0.5 amp, or "for 2 C cells"

PR XX seems to more of a USA idea.
However I allways thought that a given PR number corresponded to a unique rating in volts and amps.
This does not seem to be the case.
PR4 appears to have at least 3 different ratings.

I doubt that there is any real world difference between say 0.5 amps and 0.504 amps, the difference is less than 1% and almost certainly less than maufacturing tolerances.

However the difference between 2 volts and 2.2 volts is 10% and could be significant, yet both are described as PR4.


----------



## MegaHurtz (Apr 21, 2010)

Heres my slightly organized list...

http://www.bulbtown.com/PR_1_XPR19_Miniature_Bulbs_s/801.htm
http://www.bulbtown.com/DE3021_P25_2_Miniature_Bulbs_s/804.htm
PR1 2.00v 0.95a 40hr
PR2 2.38v 0.50a 15hr
PR3 3.57v 0.30a 15hr
PR4 2.33v 0.27a 10hr
PR6 2.47v 0.30a 30hr
PR7 3.70v 0.30a 30hr 1.110w
PR9 2.70v 0.15a 45hr
PR12 5.95v 0.50a 15hr
PR13 4.75v 0.50a 15hr
PR15 4.82v 0.50a 30hr
PR16 12.50v 0.25a 50hr
PR17 4.90v 0.30a 30hr
PR18 7.20v 0.55a 3hr
PR20 8.63v 0.50a 15hr
PR29 3.60v 0.20a 30hr 0.720w
PR30 3.75v 0.86a 40hr 3.225w
PR31 2.40v 0.70a 40hr
PR33 2.60v 1.00a 20hr 2.60w
---
Halogen;
HPR36 5.50v 1.00a 40hr 93 lum
HPR40 6.00v 0.67a 50hr 75 lum
HPR44 4.00v 1.00a 300hr?? 4.000w 54 lum
HPR50 5.2v 0.846a 25hr
HPR51 6.5v 0.708a 25hr
HPR52 2.80v 0.85a 10hr 35 lum
HPR53 4.00v 0.85a 25hr 48 lum
HPR55 5.20v 0.50a 15hr 48 lum
---
Krypton;
K12 5.95v 0.70a 15hr
K15 4.80v 0.70a 15hr
K222 2.33v 0.60a 5hr
KPR2 2.38v 0.50a 15hr
KPR3 3.60v 0.91a 30hr 3.276w
KPR4 2.20v 0.47a 15hr
KPR13 4.75v 0.50a 10hr
KPR102 2.40v 0.70a 15hr 1.68w
KPR103 3.60v 0.75a 20hr 2.700w
KPR104 2.20v 0.47a
KPR112 6.00v 0.75a
KPR113 4.80v 0.75a
KPR118 7.20v 0.55a 20hr
KPR130 3.85v 1.20a 20hr 4.620w
KPR131 2.40v 0.84a 15hr 2watt
KPR138 3.70v 0.86a
KPR139 3.85v 1.32a 10hr 5.08watt
KPR12 12.00v 0.70a
KPR120 12.0v 0.70a
KPR240 24v 0.70a
KPR180 18v 0.60a
KPR156 15.6v 0.70a
KPR144 14.4v 0.70a
---
Carley 609 5.00v 1.70a 8.5watt
Osram 3138 3.6v 3.110a [11.2w]
Osram 3638 3.6v 3.190a [11.5w]
Osram 3598 3.7v 6.080a [22.5w]
Osram 6408010 4.0v 4.250a [17.0w]
Carley CL597 3.7v 0.703a [ 2.6w]
Carley CL604 3.7v 1.190a [ 4.4w]
Carley CL605 3.7v 1.510a [ 5.6w]
Carley CL606 3.7v 1.700a [ 6.3w]
---
SuperStinger 6.0v 1.70a 10w
Osram 64225 6.0v 1.67a 10w 200lum G4 Bi-Pin http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lampesa.html
Philips 5972 6.0v 10w 150lum G4 Bi-Pin http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lamp5972.html
GE M29 6.0v 10w G4 34720 http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lampESA.html
MagCharger 6.0v 1.80a 11w
PE 3853L 7.2v 1.55a 11w
WA 1165 6.0v 1.87a 11w http://www.walamp.com/lpd/webstore/detail.tpl?partnumber=01165-U&cart=1126833900867631
Ultra Stinger 6.0v 1.90a 11w
CL 1057 6.0v 2.00a 12w
CL 1499 7.2v 1.84a 13w
PE3854L 6-7.2v 1.90a 11-13w
WA 1274 7.2v 2.77a 20w G4 http://www.walamp.com/lpd/webstore/detail.tpl?partnumber=01274-U&cart=1126833900867631
FMCL1794 7.4v 3.00a 21w
FM Axial 7.2v 3.30a 24w
Osram 64250 6.0v 3.33a 20w 420-480lum G4 2Pin http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lampESB.html
PE3853H 7.2v 3.34a 20-24w
WA 1111 6.0v 3.35-3.60a 20w G4 http://www.walamp.com/lpd/webstore/detail.tpl?partnumber=01111-U&cart=1126833900867631
WA1160 5-7.2v 3.45-4.30a 17-31w
FM Axial 7.4v 3.30a 24.4w
PE3854H 6-7.2v 4.30-4.15a 24-30w
Osram 64265 6.0v 30w ?? 2Pin HLX64265 http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lamp64265.html
Osram 64275 6.0v 35w 780lum G4 http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lamp64275.html
Philips 5761 6.0v 5.00a 30w 765lum G4 http://www.replacementlightbulbs.com/lamp5761.html


----------



## broadgage (Apr 21, 2010)

Very useful, thanks.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks for the list! *thumbs up*


----------



## JohnR66 (Dec 4, 2011)

Radio Shack used to carry some Xenon versions:
XPR102
XPR103
XPR113
Similar current draw to the Krypton versions, but with extra brightness. I still have some. They are really nice upgrades. I don't think RS carries them now, but may be available elsewhere.


----------



## lctorana (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's mine:


*Type**Voltage**Wattage**Current**Lumen**Average**Base**Fill**Efficiency**Cells* *Life* *Gas**Type**V**W**A**lm**hrs**Base**Gas**lm/W**Cells**GH88**2.2*4.18*1.9**38* *P13.5s*Halogen9.12*HME52**2.8*2.38*0.85**34.6**10**E10*Halogen14.52*HPR52**2.8*2.38*0.85**34.5**10**P13.5s*Halogen14.52*KPR 801**2.4*2.88*1.2**29.5**10**P13.5s*Krypton10.22*HPX 20**2.4*2.232*0.93**26**5**P13.5s*Xenon11.62*KPR 805**2.8*2.66*0.95**25**50**P13.5s*Krypton9.42*GH160**2.5*2*0.8**23* *E10*Halogen11.52*SKPR 803**2.4*2.208*0.92**22.5**10**P13.5s*Krypton10.22*HPX 21**2.4*1.92*0.8**21**15**P13.5s*Xenon10.92*HPR66**2.4*1.992*0.83**21**30**P13.5s*Halogen10.52*KPR K2**2.4*1.992*0.83**20.61**5**P13.5s*Krypton10.32*KPR 131**2.4*2.004*0.835**18.5**15**P13.5s*Krypton9.22*HPR01***2.8*1.4*0.5**17**10**P13.5s*Halogen12.12*HPR57**2.8*1.624*0.58**17**50**P13.5s*Halogen10.52*PR 31**2.4*1.68*0.7**16.5**15**P13.5s*Vacuum9.82*KPR 102**2.4*1.68*0.7**16.5**15**P13.5s*Krypton9.82*HPR56**2.5*1.25*0.5**14**25**P13.5s*Halogen11.22*KPR 807**2.4*1.716*0.715**14**50**P13.5s*Krypton8.22*HPX 22**2.2*1.342*0.61**12.3**15**P13.5s*Xenon9.22*PR 2**2.4*1.2*0.5**11.4**15**P13.5s*Vacuum9.52*KPR K1**2.4*1.2*0.5**11**6**P13.5s*Krypton9.22*KPR 101**2.4*1.248*0.52**11**10**P13.5s*Krypton8.82*GH159**2.5*1.25*0.5**11* *G2.5*Halogen8.82*GH181**2.5*1.25*0.5**11* *E10*Halogen8.82*GH182**2.5*1.25*0.5**11* *P13.5s*Halogen8.82*PR 527**2.7*1.134*0.42**9.8**20**P13.5s*Vacuum8.62*KPR 104**2.2*1.034*0.47**7**15**P13.5s*Krypton6.82*PR 6**2.5*0.75*0.3**6.1**30**P13.5s*Vacuum8.12*PR 4**2.3*0.621*0.27**5.9**10**P13.5s*Vacuum9.52*PR 900**2.5*0.5*0.2**4.25**15**P13.5s*Vacuum8.52*HPR53**4*3.4*0.85**60**25**P13.5s*Halogen17.6470593*HME53**4*3.4*0.85**60**25**E10*Halogen17.6470593*HPR81**3.6*3.06*0.85**50**30**P13.5s*Halogen16.3398693*HPR61**4*4*1**48**600**P13.5s*Halogen123*GH140**4*4*1**48* *E10*Halogen123*KPR 5984**4*4*1**47**200**P13.5s*Krypton11.753*HPR70**3.6*3.6*1**46**300**P13.5s*Halogen12.7777783*LMSA301**3.8*3.192*0.84**45.65* *P13.5s*Xenon14.3013783*HPX 30**3.6*2.952*0.82**45.5**10**P13.5s*Xenon15.4132793*LWSA301**3.7*2.59*0.7**38.7* *P13.5s*Krypton14.9420853*KPR 103**3.6*2.7*0.75**34**20**P13.5s*Krypton12.5925933*HPR63**4*3*0.75**33.4**600**P13.5s*Halogen11.1333333*HPR54**4*2*0.5**33**15**P13.5s*Halogen16.53*HME54**4*2*0.5**33**15**E10*Halogen16.53*GH143**4*3*0.75**33* *P13.5s*Halogen113*GH53**4*2*0.5**33* *E10*Halogen16.53*PR 3**3.6*1.8*0.5**21.06**15**P13.5s*Vacuum11.73*PR 7**3.8*1.14*0.3**12**30**P13.5s*Vacuum10.5263163*KPR 106**3.6*1.08*0.3**11**10**P13.5s*Krypton10.1851853*PR 29**3.5*0.7*0.2**7.3**15**P13.5s*Vacuum10.4285713*HPR50**5.2*4.42*0.85**85**25**P13.5s*Halogen19.2307694*HME50**5.2*4.42*0.85**85**25**E10*Halogen19.2307694*GH164**5.2*4.42*0.85**85* *P13.5s*Halogen19.2307694*GH173**5.2*4.42*0.85**85* *E10*Halogen19.2307694*SKPR 823**4.8*5.28*1.1**84**10**P13.5s*Krypton15.9090914*LMSA401**5.3*4.187*0.79**80.5* *P13.5s*Xenon19.2261764*KPR 813**4.8*4.464*0.93**80**5**P13.5s*Krypton17.9211474*HPX 41**4.8*4.32*0.9**78**10**P13.5s*Xenon18.0555564*LWSA401**5.2*3.64*0.7**76* *P13.5s*Krypton20.8791214*HPR80**4.8*4.08*0.85**75**30**P13.5s*Halogen18.3823534*HPX 40**4.8*3.792*0.79**66.5**15**P13.5s*Xenon17.536924*KPR 113**4.8*3.6*0.75**51**20**P13.5s*Krypton14.1666674*HPR55**5.2*2.6*0.5**48**15**P13.5s*Halogen18.4615384*HME55**5.2*2.6*0.5**48**15**E10*Halogen18.4615384*GH55**5.2*2.6*0.5**46* *E10*Halogen17.6923084*PR 32**4.8*3.36*0.7**42**20**P13.5s*Argon12.54*HPR62**4.8**2.4**0.5**37**20**P13.5s*Halogen15.4166674*GH70**4.8*2.4*0.5**36* *G4*Halogen154*GH157**4.8*2.4*0.5**36* *P13.5s*Halogen154*KPR 1941**4.75*2.375*0.5**35**10**P13.5s*Krypton14.7368424*KPR 802**4.8*2.4*0.5**33**15**P13.5s*Krypton13.754*GH158**4.8*2.4*0.5**33* *G2.5*Halogen13.754*KPR 826**5.2*2.08*0.4**30**30**P13.5s*Krypton14.4230774*PR 15**4.8*2.4*0.5**28.8**30**P13.5s*Vacuum124*PR 13**4.75*2.375*0.5**28.5**15**P13.5s*Vacuum124*HPX 42**4.7*1.88*0.4**27.5**15**P13.5s*Xenon14.627664*PR 35**4.6*1.61*0.35**18.5**15**P13.5s*Vacuum11.4906834*GH107**5*1.5*0.3**18* *E10*Halogen124*KPR 825**5.2*1.3*0.25**12**20**P13.5s*Krypton9.23076924*HM12**6**20**3.33333**450**100**G4*Halogen22.55*GH102**6**19.8**3.3**450* *G4*Halogen22.7272735*HPR72**6**15**2.5**320**100**P13.5s*Halogen21.3333335*HM10**6**10**1.66667**220**100**G4*Halogen225*6111**6**10**1.66667**220**150**G4*Halogen225*HPR71**6**10**1.66667**210**100**P13.5s*Halogen215*GH20**6**10**1.66667**201* *G4*Halogen20.15*GH24**6**10**1.66667**201* *P13.5s*Halogen20.15*GH44**6**10**1.66667**201* *E10*Halogen20.15*HM08**6**8**1.33333**160**100**G4*Halogen205*HPR73**6**6**1**110**100**P13.5s*Halogen18.3333335*HPR36**5.5*5.5*1**100**40**P13.5s*Halogen18.1818185*GH15**6**6**1**100* *P13.5s*Halogen16.6666675*GH17**6**6**1**100* *E10*Halogen16.6666675*LMSA501**6.3*4.851*0.77**98* *P13.5s*Xenon20.202025*HPR51**6.5*4.55*0.7**90**25**P13.5s*Halogen19.780225*HPR78***6**5**0.83333**90**100**P13.5s*Halogen185*GH95**6**5**0.83333**80* *G4*Halogen165*KPR 112**6*4.5*0.75**75**20**P13.5s*Krypton16.6666675*LWSA501**6.3*4.41*0.7**65* *P13.5s*Krypton14.7392295*HPR58**6**3**0.5**55**20**P13.5s*Halogen18.3333335*HPR59**6**4**0.66667**54**300**P13.5s*Halogen13.55*HPX 51**6*3.3*0.55**52**20**P13.5s*Xenon15.7575765*HPX 50**6*2.82*0.47**49**5**P13.5s*Xenon17.3758875*HPR64**6**3**0.5**46**100**P13.5s*Halogen15.3333335*HMB13**6**3**0.5**46**100**BA9s*Halogen15.3333335*GH103**6**3**0.5**46* *P13.5s*Halogen15.3333335*GH106**6**3**0.5**46* *E10*Halogen15.3333335*PR 12**6*3*0.5**38.1**15**P13.5s*Argon12.75*HME60**6**2.4**0.4**36**100**E10*Halogen155*GH90**6**2.4**0.4**35* *P13.5s*Halogen14.5833335*GH93**6**2.4**0.4**35* *E10*Halogen14.5833335*LMSA601**7.6*5.852*0.77**129**P13.5s*Xenon22.0437466*HPX 60**7.2*6.12*0.85**115**15**P13.5s*Xenon18.790856*HPR04**7.4*5.18*0.7**114**25**P13.5s*Halogen22.0077226*KPR 118**7.2*5.4*0.75**100**15**P13.5s*Krypton18.5185196*LWSA601**7.5*5.25*0.7**86**P13.5s*Krypton16.3809526*KPR 6C**7.2*4.752*0.66**71**36**P13.5s*Krypton14.9410776*PR 18**7.2*3.96*0.55**61.4**3**P13.5s*Argon15.5050516*PR 518**7.2*3.888*0.54**55**15**P13.5s*Argon14.1460916*PR 20**8.63*4.315*0.5**62.8**15**P13.5s*Argon14.5538827*HMB21**12**20**1.66667**600**100**BA9s*Halogen3010


----------



## ericjohn (Feb 11, 2012)

lctorana said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> *Type**Voltage**Wattage**Current**Lumen**Average**Base**Fill**Efficiency**Cells**Life**Gas**Type**V**W**A**lm**hrs**Base**Gas**lm/W**Cells**GH88**2.2*4.18*1.9**38**P13.5s*Halogen9.12*HME52**2.8*2.38*0.85**34.6**10**E10*Halogen14.52*HPR52**2.8*2.38*0.85**34.5**10**P13.5s*Halogen14.52*KPR 801**2.4*2.88*1.2**29.5**10**P13.5s*Krypton10.22*HPX 20**2.4*2.232*0.93**26**5**P13.5s*Xenon11.62*KPR 805**2.8*2.66*0.95**25**50**P13.5s*Krypton9.42*GH160**2.5*2*0.8**23**E10*Halogen11.52*SKPR 803**2.4*2.208*0.92**22.5**10**P13.5s*Krypton10.22*HPX 21**2.4*1.92*0.8**21**15**P13.5s*Xenon10.92*HPR66**2.4*1.992*0.83**21**30**P13.5s*Halogen10.52*KPR K2**2.4*1.992*0.83**20.61**5**P13.5s*Krypton10.32*KPR 131**2.4*2.004*0.835**18.5**15**P13.5s*Krypton9.22*HPR01***2.8*1.4*0.5**17**10**P13.5s*Halogen12.12*HPR57**2.8*1.624*0.58**17**50**P13.5s*Halogen10.52*PR 31**2.4*1.68*0.7**16.5**15**P13.5s*Vacuum9.82*KPR 102**2.4*1.68*0.7**16.5**15**P13.5s*Krypton9.82*HPR56**2.5*1.25*0.5**14**25**P13.5s*Halogen11.22*KPR 807**2.4*1.716*0.715**14**50**P13.5s*Krypton8.22*HPX 22**2.2*1.342*0.61**12.3**15**P13.5s*Xenon9.22*PR 2**2.4*1.2*0.5**11.4**15**P13.5s*Vacuum9.52*KPR K1**2.4*1.2*0.5**11**6**P13.5s*Krypton9.22*KPR 101**2.4*1.248*0.52**11**10**P13.5s*Krypton8.82*GH159**2.5*1.25*0.5**11**G2.5*Halogen8.82*GH181**2.5*1.25*0.5**11**E10*Halogen8.82*GH182**2.5*1.25*0.5**11**P13.5s*Halogen8.82*PR 527**2.7*1.134*0.42**9.8**20**P13.5s*Vacuum8.62*KPR 104**2.2*1.034*0.47**7**15**P13.5s*Krypton6.82*PR 6**2.5*0.75*0.3**6.1**30**P13.5s*Vacuum8.12*PR 4**2.3*0.621*0.27**5.9**10**P13.5s*Vacuum9.52*PR 900**2.5*0.5*0.2**4.25**15**P13.5s*Vacuum8.52*HPR53**4*3.4*0.85**60**25**P13.5s*Halogen17.6470593*HME53**4*3.4*0.85**60**25**E10*Halogen17.6470593*HPR81**3.6*3.06*0.85**50**30**P13.5s*Halogen16.3398693*HPR61**4*4*1**48**600**P13.5s*Halogen123*GH140**4*4*1**48**E10*Halogen123*KPR 5984**4*4*1**47**200**P13.5s*Krypton11.753*HPR70**3.6*3.6*1**46**300**P13.5s*Halogen12.7777783*LMSA301**3.8*3.192*0.84**45.65**P13.5s*Xenon14.3013783*HPX 30**3.6*2.952*0.82**45.5**10**P13.5s*Xenon15.4132793*LWSA301**3.7*2.59*0.7**38.7**P13.5s*Krypton14.9420853*KPR 103**3.6*2.7*0.75**34**20**P13.5s*Krypton12.5925933*HPR63**4*3*0.75**33.4**600**P13.5s*Halogen11.1333333*HPR54**4*2*0.5**33**15**P13.5s*Halogen16.53*HME54**4*2*0.5**33**15**E10*Halogen16.53*GH143**4*3*0.75**33**P13.5s*Halogen113*GH53**4*2*0.5**33**E10*Halogen16.53*PR 3**3.6*1.8*0.5**21.06**15**P13.5s*Vacuum11.73*PR 7**3.8*1.14*0.3**12**30**P13.5s*Vacuum10.5263163*KPR 106**3.6*1.08*0.3**11**10**P13.5s*Krypton10.1851853*PR 29**3.5*0.7*0.2**7.3**15**P13.5s*Vacuum10.4285713*HPR50**5.2*4.42*0.85**85**25**P13.5s*Halogen19.2307694*HME50**5.2*4.42*0.85**85**25**E10*Halogen19.2307694*GH164**5.2*4.42*0.85**85**P13.5s*Halogen19.2307694*GH173**5.2*4.42*0.85**85**E10*Halogen19.2307694*SKPR 823**4.8*5.28*1.1**84**10**P13.5s*Krypton15.9090914*LMSA401**5.3*4.187*0.79**80.5**P13.5s*Xenon19.2261764*KPR 813**4.8*4.464*0.93**80**5**P13.5s*Krypton17.9211474*HPX 41**4.8*4.32*0.9**78**10**P13.5s*Xenon18.0555564*LWSA401**5.2*3.64*0.7**76**P13.5s*Krypton20.8791214*HPR80**4.8*4.08*0.85**75**30**P13.5s*Halogen18.3823534*HPX 40**4.8*3.792*0.79**66.5**15**P13.5s*Xenon17.536924*KPR 113**4.8*3.6*0.75**51**20**P13.5s*Krypton14.1666674*HPR55**5.2*2.6*0.5**48**15**P13.5s*Halogen18.4615384*HME55**5.2*2.6*0.5**48**15**E10*Halogen18.4615384*GH55**5.2*2.6*0.5**46**E10*Halogen17.6923084*PR 32**4.8*3.36*0.7**42**20**P13.5s*Argon12.54*HPR62**4.8**2.4**0.5**37**20**P13.5s*Halogen15.4166674*GH70**4.8*2.4*0.5**36**G4*Halogen154*GH157**4.8*2.4*0.5**36**P13.5s*Halogen154*KPR 1941**4.75*2.375*0.5**35**10**P13.5s*Krypton14.7368424*KPR 802**4.8*2.4*0.5**33**15**P13.5s*Krypton13.754*GH158**4.8*2.4*0.5**33**G2.5*Halogen13.754*KPR 826**5.2*2.08*0.4**30**30**P13.5s*Krypton14.4230774*PR 15**4.8*2.4*0.5**28.8**30**P13.5s*Vacuum124*PR 13**4.75*2.375*0.5**28.5**15**P13.5s*Vacuum124*HPX 42**4.7*1.88*0.4**27.5**15**P13.5s*Xenon14.627664*PR 35**4.6*1.61*0.35**18.5**15**P13.5s*Vacuum11.4906834*GH107**5*1.5*0.3**18**E10*Halogen124*KPR 825**5.2*1.3*0.25**12**20**P13.5s*Krypton9.23076924*HM12**6**20**3.33333**450**100**G4*Halogen22.55*GH102**6**19.8**3.3**450**G4*Halogen22.7272735*HPR72**6**15**2.5**320**100**P13.5s*Halogen21.3333335*HM10**6**10**1.66667**220**100**G4*Halogen225*6111**6**10**1.66667**220**150**G4*Halogen225*HPR71**6**10**1.66667**210**100**P13.5s*Halogen215*GH20**6**10**1.66667**201**G4*Halogen20.15*GH24**6**10**1.66667**201**P13.5s*Halogen20.15*GH44**6**10**1.66667**201**E10*Halogen20.15*HM08**6**8**1.33333**160**100**G4*Halogen205*HPR73**6**6**1**110**100**P13.5s*Halogen18.3333335*HPR36**5.5*5.5*1**100**40**P13.5s*Halogen18.1818185*GH15**6**6**1**100**P13.5s*Halogen16.6666675*GH17**6**6**1**100**E10*Halogen16.6666675*LMSA501**6.3*4.851*0.77**98**P13.5s*Xenon20.202025*HPR51**6.5*4.55*0.7**90**25**P13.5s*Halogen19.780225*HPR78***6**5**0.83333**90**100**P13.5s*Halogen185*GH95**6**5**0.83333**80**G4*Halogen165*KPR 112**6*4.5*0.75**75**20**P13.5s*Krypton16.6666675*LWSA501**6.3*4.41*0.7**65**P13.5s*Krypton14.7392295*HPR58**6**3**0.5**55**20**P13.5s*Halogen18.3333335*HPR59**6**4**0.66667**54**300**P13.5s*Halogen13.55*HPX 51**6*3.3*0.55**52**20**P13.5s*Xenon15.7575765*HPX 50**6*2.82*0.47**49**5**P13.5s*Xenon17.3758875*HPR64**6**3**0.5**46**100**P13.5s*Halogen15.3333335*HMB13**6**3**0.5**46**100**BA9s*Halogen15.3333335*GH103**6**3**0.5**46**P13.5s*Halogen15.3333335*GH106**6**3**0.5**46**E10*Halogen15.3333335*PR 12**6*3*0.5**38.1**15**P13.5s*Argon12.75*HME60**6**2.4**0.4**36**100**E10*Halogen155*GH90**6**2.4**0.4**35**P13.5s*Halogen14.5833335*GH93**6**2.4**0.4**35**E10*Halogen14.5833335*LMSA601**7.6*5.852*0.77**129**P13.5s*Xenon22.0437466*HPX 60**7.2*6.12*0.85**115**15**P13.5s*Xenon18.790856*HPR04**7.4*5.18*0.7**114**25**P13.5s*Halogen22.0077226*KPR 118**7.2*5.4*0.75**100**15**P13.5s*Krypton18.5185196*LWSA601**7.5*5.25*0.7**86**P13.5s*Krypton16.3809526*KPR 6C**7.2*4.752*0.66**71**36**P13.5s*Krypton14.9410776*PR 18**7.2*3.96*0.55**61.4**3**P13.5s*Argon15.5050516*PR 518**7.2*3.888*0.54**55**15**P13.5s*Argon14.1460916*PR 20**8.63*4.315*0.5**62.8**15**P13.5s*Argon14.5538827*HMB21**12**20**1.66667**600**100**BA9s*Halogen3010




awesome chart...i learned very much from it. i know i am of a dying breed but i appreciate and understand the importance of PR lighting.


----------



## jimbofish (Jul 16, 2013)

Great list! Is there any way to save that chart intact or convert it to a CSV? I've tried copying and pasting it but the format gets all messed up.


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 27, 2013)

jimbofish said:


> Is there any way to save that chart intact or convert it to a CSV? I've tried copying and pasting it but the format gets all messed up.


If you're on a Windows machine (I'm using Chrome, MS Excel 2007), try the following:
1. Click the "Reply with Quote" at [lctorana] post above.
2. Click the "Go Advanced" button. You should see a preview follow by an edit window.
3. You should highlight the whole table in the edit window.
4. Copy (Ctrl-C).
5. Launch Excel, and Paste (Ctrl-V). You should have the table in Excel.

Or you can save the following to a csv file...

=============================== Exported CSV from Excel ===================================
Type,Voltage,Wattage,Current,Lumen,Average,Base,Fill,Efficiency,Cells
,Life,,Gas,,,,,,
Type,V,W,A,lm,hrs,Base,Gas,lm/W,Cells
GH88,2.2,4.18,1.9,38,,P13.5s,Halogen,9.1,2
HME52,2.8,2.38,0.85,34.6,10,E10,Halogen,14.5,2
HPR52,2.8,2.38,0.85,34.5,10,P13.5s,Halogen,14.5,2
KPR 801,2.4,2.88,1.2,29.5,10,P13.5s,Krypton,10.2,2
HPX 20,2.4,2.232,0.93,26,5,P13.5s,Xenon,11.6,2
KPR 805,2.8,2.66,0.95,25,50,P13.5s,Krypton,9.4,2
GH160,2.5,2,0.8,23,,E10,Halogen,11.5,2
SKPR 803,2.4,2.208,0.92,22.5,10,P13.5s,Krypton,10.2,2
HPX 21,2.4,1.92,0.8,21,15,P13.5s,Xenon,10.9,2
HPR66,2.4,1.992,0.83,21,30,P13.5s,Halogen,10.5,2
KPR K2,2.4,1.992,0.83,20.61,5,P13.5s,Krypton,10.3,2
KPR 131,2.4,2.004,0.835,18.5,15,P13.5s,Krypton,9.2,2
HPR01*,2.8,1.4,0.5,17,10,P13.5s,Halogen,12.1,2
HPR57,2.8,1.624,0.58,17,50,P13.5s,Halogen,10.5,2
PR 31,2.4,1.68,0.7,16.5,15,P13.5s,Vacuum,9.8,2
KPR 102,2.4,1.68,0.7,16.5,15,P13.5s,Krypton,9.8,2
HPR56,2.5,1.25,0.5,14,25,P13.5s,Halogen,11.2,2
KPR 807,2.4,1.716,0.715,14,50,P13.5s,Krypton,8.2,2
HPX 22,2.2,1.342,0.61,12.3,15,P13.5s,Xenon,9.2,2
PR 2,2.4,1.2,0.5,11.4,15,P13.5s,Vacuum,9.5,2
KPR K1,2.4,1.2,0.5,11,6,P13.5s,Krypton,9.2,2
KPR 101,2.4,1.248,0.52,11,10,P13.5s,Krypton,8.8,2
GH159,2.5,1.25,0.5,11,,G2.5,Halogen,8.8,2
GH181,2.5,1.25,0.5,11,,E10,Halogen,8.8,2
GH182,2.5,1.25,0.5,11,,P13.5s,Halogen,8.8,2
PR 527,2.7,1.134,0.42,9.8,20,P13.5s,Vacuum,8.6,2
KPR 104,2.2,1.034,0.47,7,15,P13.5s,Krypton,6.8,2
PR 6,2.5,0.75,0.3,6.1,30,P13.5s,Vacuum,8.1,2
PR 4,2.3,0.621,0.27,5.9,10,P13.5s,Vacuum,9.5,2
PR 900,2.5,0.5,0.2,4.25,15,P13.5s,Vacuum,8.5,2
HPR53,4,3.4,0.85,60,25,P13.5s,Halogen,17.647059,3
HME53,4,3.4,0.85,60,25,E10,Halogen,17.647059,3
HPR81,3.6,3.06,0.85,50,30,P13.5s,Halogen,16.339869,3
HPR61,4,4,1,48,600,P13.5s,Halogen,12,3
GH140,4,4,1,48,,E10,Halogen,12,3
KPR 5984,4,4,1,47,200,P13.5s,Krypton,11.75,3
HPR70,3.6,3.6,1,46,300,P13.5s,Halogen,12.777778,3
LMSA301,3.8,3.192,0.84,45.65,,P13.5s,Xenon,14.301378,3
HPX 30,3.6,2.952,0.82,45.5,10,P13.5s,Xenon,15.413279,3
LWSA301,3.7,2.59,0.7,38.7,,P13.5s,Krypton,14.942085,3
KPR 103,3.6,2.7,0.75,34,20,P13.5s,Krypton,12.592593,3
HPR63,4,3,0.75,33.4,600,P13.5s,Halogen,11.133333,3
HPR54,4,2,0.5,33,15,P13.5s,Halogen,16.5,3
HME54,4,2,0.5,33,15,E10,Halogen,16.5,3
GH143,4,3,0.75,33,,P13.5s,Halogen,11,3
GH53,4,2,0.5,33,,E10,Halogen,16.5,3
PR 3,3.6,1.8,0.5,21.06,15,P13.5s,Vacuum,11.7,3
PR 7,3.8,1.14,0.3,12,30,P13.5s,Vacuum,10.526316,3
KPR 106,3.6,1.08,0.3,11,10,P13.5s,Krypton,10.185185,3
PR 29,3.5,0.7,0.2,7.3,15,P13.5s,Vacuum,10.428571,3
HPR50,5.2,4.42,0.85,85,25,P13.5s,Halogen,19.230769,4
HME50,5.2,4.42,0.85,85,25,E10,Halogen,19.230769,4
GH164,5.2,4.42,0.85,85,,P13.5s,Halogen,19.230769,4
GH173,5.2,4.42,0.85,85,,E10,Halogen,19.230769,4
SKPR 823,4.8,5.28,1.1,84,10,P13.5s,Krypton,15.909091,4
LMSA401,5.3,4.187,0.79,80.5,,P13.5s,Xenon,19.226176,4
KPR 813,4.8,4.464,0.93,80,5,P13.5s,Krypton,17.921147,4
HPX 41,4.8,4.32,0.9,78,10,P13.5s,Xenon,18.055556,4
LWSA401,5.2,3.64,0.7,76,,P13.5s,Krypton,20.879121,4
HPR80,4.8,4.08,0.85,75,30,P13.5s,Halogen,18.382353,4
HPX 40,4.8,3.792,0.79,66.5,15,P13.5s,Xenon,17.53692,4
KPR 113,4.8,3.6,0.75,51,20,P13.5s,Krypton,14.166667,4
HPR55,5.2,2.6,0.5,48,15,P13.5s,Halogen,18.461538,4
HME55,5.2,2.6,0.5,48,15,E10,Halogen,18.461538,4
GH55,5.2,2.6,0.5,46,,E10,Halogen,17.692308,4
PR 32,4.8,3.36,0.7,42,20,P13.5s,Argon,12.5,4
HPR62,4.8,2.4,0.5,37,20,P13.5s,Halogen,15.416667,4
GH70,4.8,2.4,0.5,36,,G4,Halogen,15,4
GH157,4.8,2.4,0.5,36,,P13.5s,Halogen,15,4
KPR 1941,4.75,2.375,0.5,35,10,P13.5s,Krypton,14.736842,4
KPR 802,4.8,2.4,0.5,33,15,P13.5s,Krypton,13.75,4
GH158,4.8,2.4,0.5,33,,G2.5,Halogen,13.75,4
KPR 826,5.2,2.08,0.4,30,30,P13.5s,Krypton,14.423077,4
PR 15,4.8,2.4,0.5,28.8,30,P13.5s,Vacuum,12,4
PR 13,4.75,2.375,0.5,28.5,15,P13.5s,Vacuum,12,4
HPX 42,4.7,1.88,0.4,27.5,15,P13.5s,Xenon,14.62766,4
PR 35,4.6,1.61,0.35,18.5,15,P13.5s,Vacuum,11.490683,4
GH107,5,1.5,0.3,18,,E10,Halogen,12,4
KPR 825,5.2,1.3,0.25,12,20,P13.5s,Krypton,9.2307692,4
HM12,6,20,3.33333,450,100,G4,Halogen,22.5,5
GH102,6,19.8,3.3,450,,G4,Halogen,22.727273,5
HPR72,6,15,2.5,320,100,P13.5s,Halogen,21.333333,5
HM10,6,10,1.66667,220,100,G4,Halogen,22,5
6111,6,10,1.66667,220,150,G4,Halogen,22,5
HPR71,6,10,1.66667,210,100,P13.5s,Halogen,21,5
GH20,6,10,1.66667,201,,G4,Halogen,20.1,5
GH24,6,10,1.66667,201,,P13.5s,Halogen,20.1,5
GH44,6,10,1.66667,201,,E10,Halogen,20.1,5
HM08,6,8,1.33333,160,100,G4,Halogen,20,5
HPR73,6,6,1,110,100,P13.5s,Halogen,18.333333,5
HPR36,5.5,5.5,1,100,40,P13.5s,Halogen,18.181818,5
GH15,6,6,1,100,,P13.5s,Halogen,16.666667,5
GH17,6,6,1,100,,E10,Halogen,16.666667,5
LMSA501,6.3,4.851,0.77,98,,P13.5s,Xenon,20.20202,5
HPR51,6.5,4.55,0.7,90,25,P13.5s,Halogen,19.78022,5
HPR78*,6,5,0.83333,90,100,P13.5s,Halogen,18,5
GH95,6,5,0.83333,80,,G4,Halogen,16,5
KPR 112,6,4.5,0.75,75,20,P13.5s,Krypton,16.666667,5
LWSA501,6.3,4.41,0.7,65,,P13.5s,Krypton,14.739229,5
HPR58,6,3,0.5,55,20,P13.5s,Halogen,18.333333,5
HPR59,6,4,0.66667,54,300,P13.5s,Halogen,13.5,5
HPX 51,6,3.3,0.55,52,20,P13.5s,Xenon,15.757576,5
HPX 50,6,2.82,0.47,49,5,P13.5s,Xenon,17.375887,5
HPR64,6,3,0.5,46,100,P13.5s,Halogen,15.333333,5
HMB13,6,3,0.5,46,100,BA9s,Halogen,15.333333,5
GH103,6,3,0.5,46,,P13.5s,Halogen,15.333333,5
GH106,6,3,0.5,46,,E10,Halogen,15.333333,5
PR 12,6,3,0.5,38.1,15,P13.5s,Argon,12.7,5
HME60,6,2.4,0.4,36,100,E10,Halogen,15,5
GH90,6,2.4,0.4,35,,P13.5s,Halogen,14.583333,5
GH93,6,2.4,0.4,35,,E10,Halogen,14.583333,5
LMSA601,7.6,5.852,0.77,129,,P13.5s,Xenon,22.043746,6
HPX 60,7.2,6.12,0.85,115,15,P13.5s,Xenon,18.79085,6
HPR04,7.4,5.18,0.7,114,25,P13.5s,Halogen,22.007722,6
KPR 118,7.2,5.4,0.75,100,15,P13.5s,Krypton,18.518519,6
LWSA601,7.5,5.25,0.7,86,,P13.5s,Krypton,16.380952,6
KPR 6C,7.2,4.752,0.66,71,36,P13.5s,Krypton,14.941077,6
PR 18,7.2,3.96,0.55,61.4,3,P13.5s,Argon,15.505051,6
PR 518,7.2,3.888,0.54,55,15,P13.5s,Argon,14.146091,6
PR 20,8.63,4.315,0.5,62.8,15,P13.5s,Argon,14.553882,7
HMB21,12,20,1.66667,600,100,BA9s,Halogen,30,10
=============================== Exported CSV from Excel ===================================


----------



## Jimson (Jul 28, 2013)

*I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*

In the 1983 GE Speciality Lamps catalog I found only one addition to make to the lists. 395X .... Flashlight - 2D Cells Special Service .... 3 Design Volts .... .07A Design Amps .... S.C. Miniature Flanged Base .... Vacuum .... Filament Designation S-2 .... Rated Average Lab Life 50 hours.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*

cant forget my favorite cheapie mod bulb!
kpr141 2.0v 1.2a.
cant remember how it rerated but its nice on 2 high cap nicad/nimh.my old hitachi d nicads held it around 2.45v most of the discharge.good for several battery changes before it dies.still have a ton of em here.


----------



## ericjohn (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*



Jimson said:


> In the 1983 GE Speciality Lamps catalog I found only one addition to make to the lists. 395X .... Flashlight - 2D Cells Special Service .... 3 Design Volts .... .07A Design Amps .... S.C. Miniature Flanged Base .... Vacuum .... Filament Designation S-2 .... Rated Average Lab Life 50 hours.




50 Hours is pretty damn good for a PR bulb or ANY other incandescent flashlight bulb. The only drawback is: since it is a vacuum bulb; it probably get horribly dim after a few battery changes. I wonder if there are any Xenon or Halogen PR bulbs with that much lifespan.


----------



## snakebite (Jul 28, 2013)

*Re: I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*

.07a is going to be very dim.
probably made for a special app for extreme long runtime.
the d cells will outlast the bulb!


----------



## Motorhead (Aug 3, 2013)

*Re: I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*

I have a pack of PR14 bulbs. TWO filaments, independently circuited, 2.38v, .50 amp for each filament. The bottom has two small contacts on it. It was made for the early '50s Eveready Masterlite Spot-Flood, 2D flashlight.


----------



## jimbofish (Aug 7, 2013)

rookiedaddy said:


> If you're on a Windows machine (I'm using Chrome, MS Excel 2007), try the following:
> 1. Click the "Reply with Quote" at [lctorana] post above.
> 2. Click the "Go Advanced" button. You should see a preview follow by an edit window.
> 3. You should highlight the whole table in the edit window.
> ...



Somehow I missed the reply till now.

Pasting to spreadsheet put it all into one column. No good.

Saving to Notepad, then renaming to csv, then opening worked fine. Took me a while to figure it out the procedure.

Thanks. I now have it on my Palm too.


----------



## broadgage (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*



snakebite said:


> .07a is going to be very dim.
> probably made for a special app for extreme long runtime.
> the d cells will outlast the bulb!



Indeed, probably very little application for such low output lamps these days.
In years gone by there was more demand for very long running lights for applications such as fall out shelters.
The run time on the then prevalent zinc carbon D cells would have been about 100 hours or about 4 days continuall use.
A dozen spare D cells and a similar number of bulbs would give light for over 2 weeks, such a low level of light would be ample for dark adapted eyes. A higher powered light would be kept for short term use when needed, but the low powered one, or even two could be used continualy.

Another application would be night lights for children frightened of the dark, zinc carbon cells would give nearly two weeks of overnight operation.


----------



## snakebite (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*

another oddball.
kpr803
3.6v .5a
for black and decker stuff.
probably proprietary.
replace with kpr103 or any 3 cell pr bulb in a pinch.
feel free to add any info i post to the master list.


----------



## novice (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*

Just bookmarked this thread. I recently got one of those 3 D-cell surplus Swedish army headlamps, and I am going to want to play around with some bulbs for it. It's clunky, but cool in an old-school way, and it has a MOP reflector.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 29, 2016)

*Re: I've never before seen such extensive lists of the PR bulbs*



novice said:


> Just bookmarked this thread. I recently got one of those 3 D-cell surplus Swedish army headlamps, and I am going to want to play around with some bulbs for it. It's clunky, but cool in an old-school way, and it has a MOP reflector.



Bookmarked it too.
Strangely enough this is like the 3rd time. lol


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jun 25, 2016)

MegaHurtz said:


> Heres my slightly organized list...
> 
> http://www.bulbtown.com/PR_1_XPR19_Miniature_Bulbs_s/801.htm
> http://www.bulbtown.com/DE3021_P25_2_Miniature_Bulbs_s/804.htm
> ...



So the higher the voltage the lower the burn time and brighter the output? I can drop in a PR17 in place of a PR2?


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2016)

kilogulf59 said:


> So the higher the voltage the lower the burn time and brighter the output? I can drop in a PR17 in place of a PR2?



Depends on how hard you drive it.
Note the .30 amp rating of the PR17 vs the .50 of the PR2. Seems kinda fragile so you'd have to ensure your batteries don't overwhelm it at start up.
But yes the higher the voltage thrown at it the brighter it'll be. 
And yes, when you over drive a bulb it reduces lifespan of the bulb. 

Perhaps a PR15 is in order. It's 2.4 watts vs 1.7, and that extra .20 amps it'll take will not only cause it to last longer, but burn brighter.
(Note watt #'s were derived from bulb town listings).

You'll know in 5 seconds or less if it'll work.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jun 25, 2016)

I have a few old but usable flashlights. One has a PR2, another something else, all are 2 D-cells. I was wondering about a common bulb for the lot.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 25, 2016)

PR2 will be fine. 

If you can find some 2cell Mag-white kryptons they'll burn a bit brighter.
Z battery .com had twin packs last time I checked. 

Another thing would be to clean all threads and the tail spring of any tarnish or buildup to get the most efficient flow of electricity throughout the lights.


----------



## kilogulf59 (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you...I will look for those and, if not, just grab a few PR2's JIC.


----------



## snakebite (Dec 17, 2022)

Another to add.
Tungsram 58710
7.2v .85a
Halogen
P13.5S


----------



## snakebite (Dec 17, 2022)

And ks5r1.7 
6v 1.7a p13.5s 
Krypton lense end


----------

